

Adobe's Flash Flawed; Time to Do Without?  - edw519
http://www.osnews.com/story/21901/Adobe_s_Flash_Flawed_Time_to_Do_Without_/

======
jarrodtaylor
I've been blocking Flash for a while now. Not because of security, but because
it's almost always annoying.

Check out Steven Frank's thoughts on the subject:
[http://stevenf.tumblr.com/post/73315911/the-politics-of-
flas...](http://stevenf.tumblr.com/post/73315911/the-politics-of-flash)

